# Property Pres Wizard



## AW27 (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone use this for photo uploads/bids/invoices? We've recently started using it and I'm finding it kind of confusing to use. Say I have 5 CU of debris, do I put that on the invoice or under bids or what?


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

AW27 said:


> Does anyone use this for photo uploads/bids/invoices? We've recently started using it and I'm finding it kind of confusing to use. Say I have 5 CU of debris, do I put that on the invoice or under bids or what?


Property Pres Wizard, IMO, is by far the easiest to use 3rd party program for file uploads and invoicing. 

If you have 5 cyd debris you put that under the "left side" which is completed work. Right side is "bids" you are suggesting for your client. 

Need anymore information, please let me know.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

AW27 I could never go back to my life before I found Property Pres Wizard, it is a life saver! I'm happy to help you with any frustrations you have, if you send me a private message I'll shoot back my phone number.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

we are just beginning with it. is there a trick when to go to invoices that you dont have to re type in the the work done?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> we are just beginning with it. is there a trick when to go to invoices that you dont have to re type in the the work done?


No typing, invoice it right after closing job out, dont wait and invoice later. It takes 1 minute to invoice.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I probably said it wrong. After you finish the pcr and photo stuff then click invoice can you get it to automatically populate the completed work instead of manually adding the work completed again?


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> I probably said it wrong. After you finish the pcr and photo stuff then click invoice can you get it to automatically populate the completed work instead of manually adding the work completed again?


Yes you can! Items you enter as completed on your 'bid/completion items' page will transfer onto your invoice as long as your account is set to do so.

To change that setting:
From the home screen select Admin tab at the top, select 'PPW Settings' at the top, scroll down and check the box next to "Auto transfer completion line items to invoices."

Even if you are starting from the invoice page, you should (or the account holder can) create a pre-set list of items to invoice with prices as well. So, no typing. 

If you do not have access to the Admin section (if you are a user under someone else's account) you might try nicely asking them to do this, it would save time and make everyone happy.


----------



## MUSHERO40 (Oct 20, 2018)

I need help with ppw photo recovery can you help


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Reported earlier on a breach to their website...PPW of course denies this. However, I received several reports of Names & passwords being changed at 2 am Tuesday. All had Autopay feature active....


----------

